# Painted Fire Alarm Cables



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

1) check with your local ahj
2) check plans/specs
3) check cable manufacturer

heres a good thread on the topic:

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=151309


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

wildleg said:


> 1) check with your local ahj
> 2) check plans/specs
> 3) check cable manufacturer
> 
> ...


760.176(G) for NPLFA cables and 760.179(I) for PLFA cables state the cables must be marked. The painting prohibits identification, therefor a violation. If the cable is installed in conduit, run above a drop ceiling, run behind sheetrock, or hid behing the curtain, it still has to be identified as required by the above sections. Same argument as SE cables being painted, it shouldn't be. If the code is enforced is separate issue.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

First the code requires the identification, the cable arrives identified.
i
The cable is installed, the rough inspection is completed at that point the cable can be concealed behind, wood, Sheetrock, metal and yes paint.:thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

360max said:


> 760.176(G) for NPLFA cables and 760.179(I) for PLFA cables state the cables must be marked. The painting prohibits identification, therefor a violation. If the cable is installed in conduit, run above a drop ceiling, run behind sheetrock, or hid behing the curtain, it still has to be identified as required by the above sections. Same argument as SE cables being painted, it shouldn't be. If the code is enforced is separate issue.


there is no place that states that cable must be identified along it's entire length. (if there is please share)


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Why would you want to paint red plastic jacketed cables to begin with.. :blink::blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Why would you want to paint red plastic jacketed cables to begin with.. :blink::blink:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


>


Haha, I like that one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Haha, I like that one.


I am a master of that look in real life.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I am a master of that look in real life.


 One of my favorite lines from that movie:_
"It sure is a mess, ain't it, Sheriff?"
"If it ain't, it'll do 'till the mess gets here."_


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...in addition to the marking, master, painting fire alarm cable will alter it's tested flame exposure characteristics and may even contribute to more rapid spreading of a fire.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


>


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


>


Make all the funny faces you want... I still don't get why you are painting FA cables.. :001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

go to your neighborhood big box store.... look up.


woooah dude...

painted low voltage/FA cable


----------

